# How does one get a tax exempt ID?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm just curious.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Apply for 501c3 status. And hold Sunday services.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Create an LLC or corporation then submit a form to the feds and then state.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

There's four ways to not pay taxes.

1. Operate a non-profit, like a church.

2. Lose $$ on a regular basis, thus owing no tax money.

3. Don't bother filing taxes, and hope you don't get caught.

4. Lie on your tax forms, and hope you don't get caught.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Or be Becki Falwell's side piece?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm just curious.


Like a license to resell stuff or buy from wholesalers? I just filed with my state and it cost around $15.
For a tax id, I just called the irs and they gave me one.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

A business license and tax exempt status are not the same. Unless you keep filing for bankruptcy and inexplicably remain in business.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Be born a Trump


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Get a DNA test and report your 1/1024 Indian DNA as proof of status for the exemption.


----------

